

Why do people clear the screen multiple times when using a calculator? - bevenky
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/11660/why-do-people-clear-the-screen-multiple-times-when-using-a-calculator

======
clef
Maybe It's because fundamentally we don't fully trust machines, so we have to
make sure. Three times.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I think that is partially true, but it is partially because the design is bad
for most peoples use. The comments in the link describe the follies of the
CE/C button - one only clears the last input, one clears everything and they
are easily confused. Pressing multiple times ensures you can actually start
over like you wanted to do. This is also the reason I press them more than
once - to make sure that I can start over when I want to, not after I have
messed up.

